# Tangerine Dream.



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Any fans of Tangerine Dream here?
I still listen to their 1970s albums: Zeit, Rubycon, Ricochet especially, and recently bought the Bootleg Box Set vol. 1, which is mostly from 1975. I think that's the year I saw them one time, maybe it was '76. Those sequenced Moog patterns still cast a spell. It seems to me that they deteriorated very thoroughly after that period, but they're still going in some form.


----------



## SchubertObsessive (Aug 15, 2006)

I enjoy Alpha Centauri, Atem and Stratosfear, and there's lots more I will definitely find the time to listen to. The first time I heard the opener to Alpha Centauri was such an intense experience that I will never forget. 

Klaus Schulze who played drums on their debut album went on to release many Ambient classics himself, with titles such as 'Moondawn' and 'Timewind'.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 19, 2007)

The only thing I know of Tangerine Dream is from the film Legend. Love the film and their music with it.


----------



## Sanctus493 (Mar 15, 2008)

I love Tangerine Dream. Phaedra was the first thing I heard by them, brilliant album. Zeit is probably my favourite, although it's something of an acquired taste...


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

I love 'em, and also like modern tributes like Troum, Neptune Towers and Biosphere


----------



## Zombie Woof (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi all,
I have great affection for Rubycon, it's one of my favourite albums, and the beginning of part 2 of Ricochet, with the lovely piano part, is utterly sublime.


----------



## Scelsi (Jul 24, 2008)

Brings back memories. I actually haven't bought any CD versions yet (so I probably last heard them like 25 years ago). From that period, I did however continue to follow the work of my number one in this area: Klaus Schulze. 

Scelsi


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

Mark Harwood said:


> Any fans of Tangerine Dream here?
> I still listen to their 1970s albums: Zeit, Rubycon, Ricochet especially, and recently bought the Bootleg Box Set vol. 1, which is mostly from 1975. I think that's the year I saw them one time, maybe it was '76. Those sequenced Moog patterns still cast a spell. It seems to me that they deteriorated very thoroughly after that period, but they're still going in some form.


An new age music band from the old age. They are still as surreal as ever.


----------



## Fergus (Aug 25, 2009)

Tangerine Dream is a long-time favorite of mine. I used to listen to TD a lot while exercising. I listen to them less these days, because I have discovered the Psy Trance genre and tend to use that for exercising. But it is worth noting that TD is one of the precursors of Psy Trance. My favorite TD albums include Ricochet, Exit, Tyger, Optical Race, Tyranny of Beauty, and Live in Montreal. I have also collected music by TD alumni Christopher Franke, Paul Haslinger, and Klaus Schulze.


----------

